# Extra front intake fan on NZXT Apollo



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys I just put in an extra front intake fan, by removing drilling holes in two drive bay covers and removing one drive bay cover inbetween them ( and obviously attaching the fan)

I'm going to cut the two other drive bay covers( the ones with holes) in order to increase air flow.

How ever I am not sure if the fan is actually drawing any air when I have the door shut.

Firstly do you think it is or isn't?

And if it isn't how can I can about fixing it.

Thanks!


----------



## Meow9000 (Sep 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> How ever I am not sure if the fan is actually drawing any air when I have the door shut.



Well you have blocked the fan, ofcourse its not gonna draw anything in.

Ninja Edit: looking at the case, theres not alot you can do except leave it open


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually I've got it working already : ]

Inside the door there is a big ole bit of plastic used to cover up some wires and a horrible white bit of plastic, I removed that now theres more then enough air flow! 

Pics tomorow when its light.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is what it looks like with the door shut ( although slightly less obvious but the flash reflected of the silver fan)


----------



## Fatal (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks great  the more fans the better well at times this is true. If you are trying to lower temps I would look at the fans that you have and there airflow. 

Example I have this in my antec:
2 – 120mm front fans @ 133.6 CFM direction of air IN
1 – 200mm fan @ 134CFM direction of air OUT
1 – 120mm rear fan @ 79 CFM direction of air OUT
*1 – 120mm midfan @ 72 CFM direction of air IN* ((removed for now))
1 – 120mm Side Fan @ 89.45 CFM direction of air IN
1 – 120mm x38 Dark Knight @ 133.6 CFM direction of air UP and OUT

Room temp is 24c I had my case on my desk as you do testing on floor now since heat rises.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, it actually looks nicer in real life, much more subtle as well as my camera not making everything super bright!
I'm prepping for when I have a real graphics card in my rig 

It lowered mobo temps by bout 2c or so, I now have 150 CFM in and about 100 CFM out ( the excess escapes through holes in the case I imagine)

( CPU core idle temps of around 26 degrees @ 3ghz)


----------



## Fatal (Sep 3, 2009)

2c for a fan is worth it to me  I may move my case back up to see if there is much a difference. Ooops have my side 120mm is blowing out, my two Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm 3,000RPM are a bit loud. Well will test now on my desk just so I know.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Heh, I might get rid of the DVD drive and stick in another 2 80mm fans at some point 

I also plan on modding the side panel to fit a 140mm fan.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 4, 2009)

New news!

I "borrowed" a HDD fan cage from my parents Antec 900.

Fits perfectly!

Looks much nicer also


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

well congratz on making it work but my prediction is its ganna shit out a lot faster then any of your other fands because of the constant struggle, I dont know how good you are with a rotary tool or if your into case modding but you could always cut some slots with a rotary and make the edges all smooth ect.. and that would look awesome as well as improving functionality


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 4, 2009)

At the moment it has a 1 cm gap that's about 6 cm wide to draw in air.

I think I will have to cut more plastic of the bottom of the door, but the good thing is it will still all be hidden!

( other then when I have the door open)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah i didnt think about cutting it off the bottom of the door...that would work too


----------

